# hhmm booth help...



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

I really wanted into this holiday shopping bazaar, so managed to be #2 on the waiting list for a booth, one just opened and its 4x6 !!! what do i do with that, now i am spoiled with my 10' canopy, but 4' across is small, and i can't run a table 6' deep because nobody could fit down the tight area. any ideas on what you would do??? 

thanks,
jodi


----------



## Samilyn1981 (Oct 6, 2009)

Move to MI, Everything Holiday related is indoors here?!?!?LOL 
alright all joking aside...I would get this or 2 if you can set them up in a L shape, then you'll have 2 x 2 left for your chair, or hopefully you'll be so busy selling you wont need a chair!
http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?dest=5&item=326451&pCatg=3574
or something similar, take you canopy & hope the person next to you is nice & wants some shade too! Or better yet, maytbe they'll bring one & you can bum off of them. 
Just a thought, Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry Jodi, this amount of space is just a waste of your time..
Barb


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

samantha, 
that's what i was thinking, borrowing a 4' since i just purchased 2 5's and a 6'. its indoor so no canopy


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow.....that's really small. I don't think I would even try.

I set up a display on a 3 foot square table once and did well. But it was in a shop and would have been lost at a show surrounded by who knows what.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Here our tables are 6' across, but we always ask for a wall space so we aren't back to back with someone else. a 4 ft table with a spot 6' deep isnt' very much space. Last Dec we were going to a small town craft sale, but they called us and said they overbooked tables and we were the last on the list so there might be enough space for a card table with a chair along side of it. We decided not to drive the 50 miles for such a small space. We might have done ok, but we felt it wasn't worth it. good luck.


----------



## Samilyn1981 (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry I would go for it! I think that if it is that "desired" that it sells out, & she had to be on a waitlist, I'd go, people are there to BUY$$$ If you go to a place with that small of a space, you know it will be cramed packed... Not so great for vistors, AWESOME for salespeople!


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

that's why I am going for it, its in a wealthy town, my friend lives there and tells me it is THE event to go to for holiday shopping. they do tons of advertising too so that will help. this booth is in the main room which is apparently "prime" so thankful to get it and hoping for an upgrade.


----------



## Moonbeam (Oct 6, 2009)

There are also those Lifetime tables that are just 4' long and they are much narrower, that might work for you. Or, you could use some of those metal saw horse things like the farmers at the Markets use and fabricate the table to your own specs. It's a challenge, but that's what makes it fun! Good luck and do let us know how things turn out!


----------

